# Stabilizing



## greenchicken (Feb 13, 2012)

I came across this video on youtube and just built one for myself.  It seems very simple and straight forward process.

Stabilizing wood, bone, and horn - YouTube

Then I came upon this this video.  THis time there are 5 steps that include cooking the blanks.

Working with MesquiteMan's Cactus Juice part 1 - YouTube

WOuld be curious to know if anyone has every used this cactus juice process.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 13, 2012)

MesquiteMan is a member here and I know there are several folks who have used his "technique"...


----------



## Gofer (Feb 13, 2012)

I have used the cactus juice and it works very well.  Just make sure not to "cook" the blanks without ventilation ... my better half was not pleased with the smell in the garage (or her car).

Bruce


----------



## leehljp (Feb 13, 2012)

glycerine said:


> MesquiteMan is a member here and I know there are several folks who have used his "technique"...



AND also, if anyone gets out of line here, he is the one that gets them/us back in line!

Fine fellow, lots of knowledge and has willing to offer a helping hand.


----------



## el_d (Feb 14, 2012)

The Cactus Juice works really well. I have turned Blanks that were powder before the stabilization process.


----------



## greenchicken (Feb 14, 2012)

IN the words of B&T: Most Excellent!

What about the brake-line vacuum system?  Anyone


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 14, 2012)

greenchicken said:


> IN the words of B&T: Most Excellent!
> 
> What about the brake-line vacuum system?  Anyone



The brake-line vacuum system may do ok but it is most likely not going to produce a deep enough vacuum for ideal results.


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 14, 2012)

greenchicken said:


> IN the words of B&T: Most Excellent!
> 
> What about the brake-line vacuum system?  Anyone


That is what I use, but i have to let the blanks sit under vacuum for a couple weeks to get complete saturation. I also don't use the Wood Hardener, but instead use some type of polyurethane. I wouldn't want to put something saturated with wood hardener in the toaster oven.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 14, 2012)

Curtis is peeking in on us! And he is ing too! :biggrin:


----------



## BobzWoodz (Feb 14, 2012)

I've had good luck with plexiglas disolved in acetone, I'm going to try the vacuum aplication.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 14, 2012)

BobzWoodz said:


> I've had good luck with plexiglas disolved in acetone, I'm going to try the vacuum aplication.



I did that a few years ago and it did OK. But I am still going to give Curtis's Cactus Juice a try. 

The problem with plexi and acetone, is that acetone will bleed the color out on some woods - Not much, but it does give a noticeable change to a sharp eye.


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 14, 2012)

I use the Juice as well. It is made for stabilizing wood. Like said above, I have stabilized some wood that Pro's would not touch becasue it is so punky and it came out amazing. Another great thing is you can Dye the resin and get great results from it.


----------



## wolftat (Feb 14, 2012)

I've played with all the methods of stabilizing that have been mentioned here and the Cactus Juice seems to work the best, it's actually more cost efficient than the Minwax too.


----------



## greenchicken (Feb 14, 2012)

Well I will definitely try the cactus juice, but I will need to keep with the brake line system for now.  THe vacuum system in the video is $80 and then I still need to buy the vacuum. 

One step a a time.  FOr the past few year I have been using super thin CA, turn a little, add more CA, turn a little, and so on.


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 14, 2012)

I made a chamber out of a Pickle Jar and opted for the Vacuum Pump as the first big purchase.  I will be ordering a Chamber on my next order of the Juice.  The Jar works great but requires a lot more juice for the same results.  His chambers are by far more efficient(sp?).


----------



## greenchicken (Feb 14, 2012)

I just found this online.  Seem too cheap to be true.  Opinions please:
Vacuum Pump with R134A and R12 Connectors


----------



## jd99 (Feb 14, 2012)

greenchicken said:


> I just found this online. Seem too cheap to be true. Opinions please:
> Vacuum Pump with R134A and R12 Connectors


That will run your air compressor to death, it's better to get a vacuum pump that has the motor.


----------



## trooperjd (Feb 15, 2012)

I am a proud owner of Turntex's chamber and juice.  It the real deal and worth the money.  The only way to go and he now makes different sizes.


----------



## greenchicken (Feb 16, 2012)

I completed my first batch with the brake-iine pump system and Miniwax.  I used spalted maple which has the density of a dry sponge.  

The result was fantastic.  When I use up my miniwax I will definitely try the cactus juice, but the pickle jar/brake pump will probably hand around for a while considering the cost.


----------



## BobzWoodz (Feb 19, 2012)

I have an electric model from my air conditioning days. It's in my garage in a very safe place. Once the vacuum is drawn it should be OK to turn the pump off?


----------

